# ich glaube ich habe ein schermaus im teich



## halu1de (13. März 2011)

hallo teichgemeinde
ich habe gestern ein schermaus durch meinen teich schwimmen sehen
meine frage ist kann die sich durch meine folie nagen ?

wie kann ich sie fangen ?


----------



## Regs (13. März 2011)

*AW: ich glaube ich habe ein schermaus im teich*

Hallo,
hier ist ein guter Beitrag zur Schermaus zu finden: http://www.world-of-animals.de/Tierlexikon/Tierart_Schermaus.html

Baue werden demnach über Wasser angelegt.


----------



## halu1de (14. März 2011)

*AW: ich glaube ich habe ein schermaus im teich*

kann sie die folie beschädigen ???


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. März 2011)

*AW: ich glaube ich habe ein schermaus im teich*

Hi Halu,

wenn sie an einer günstigen Ecke (Falte) mit den Zähnen dran kommt und folglicherweise nagen kann ja:beten. Mir hatten sich schon ein paar normale Wühlmäuse durch den Bachlauf durchgebissen. Rattenfallen am Teich aufstellen und mit Gemüse/Obst bestücken, dann ist der Wühler  "Schnee von gestern"

MfG Frank


----------

